# Intentionally split CV Boot as a workaround…



## Beryl (3 mo ago)

Couldn‘t work out how to search for this but apparently there are boots that can bi-pass the strip down. On the face of it they look good: you take off the old one then glue this one in place. I’ve an early leaking one that’s not urgent but can’t be ignored too long. I’m inclined to take the traditional repair just because nuts need cracking before they get too rusted if you want a reasonable long term relationship with your car. 
But, has anyone gone this route?


----------

